# how long to put your stuff up??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How long does it take you to put all your outside display (aka "stuff") up? I'm not talking about the hours we all waste moving spots a few inches, or fluffing Spanish moss for just the right effect...how long to get it all up and at least done?
I am now at 12 hours (well, it's really 24 hours since hubby & I are both working on it), and we are not even halfway done. I have never timed it before, and I'm amazed it takes so long.Even my 4 and 11 year olds are helping...I mean really *helping*, not just messing around. What a treat to have them working as well. (FYI: We found a woolly bear caterpillar on the grass, and he says it's going to be a very mild winter. How come you only see them in Fall? Where are they the rest of the year??) We have the front yard display almost all done, but haven't started making the Monster House yet, and only have one floodlight out.

Tylenol, take me away....

d5


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

well its been 3 weeks of work, and 
i aint done haha


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We've been working since the last week of August and our haunt opens on the 17th so we need to get our rears in gear hahaha.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

we've been at it since the middle of sept. Mostly putting up canopy/portable garages. then we started putting up inside walls and painting them. today tho we got most of the front yard done.we have a few people coming over in the morning to help ALL-DAY so we can get most of the rest of the building done, and hopefully get some dummies made. It will take me at least another week to decorate each of the rooms and then Ill probably spend another week tweaking and the inside of the house decorations.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's hard to judge. I start putting up the decorations and such for inside at the start of October, and it's intermingled with prop building. I'd be afraid to actually add it all up. I worked 4 hours just on the mantle area and window treatments the other night, and that's only a small area.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My house has been filled with props at various stages since late August. We actually started setting up in the yard last weekend, and we still have just a few final touches to go... Last year, I was still tweaking on Halloween day, and never did consider it complete. I'm really hoping not to repeat that this year...


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a never ending setup for me, lol.
Between brainstorming ideas with others involved, designing/building wacky props, buying needed decorations/materials...etc.

But I believe the final setup stage takes around 20 hours for us. That time is spread around two weekends, with 5-10 people helping add their scary touches.

Makes it sound silly, the fact we go through it all just for a few hours of screams.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

several weekends and weekday evenings, all night on the 30th and all day on the 31st.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I started last weekend and hope to have everything built and up by this weekend. So i would say one week to do it all. Next year since i will have everything already built i would say a day or two.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

about 2 weeks total
a graveyard
2 -10 x 20 tents
1 - screenhouse 36 x10
1-bar area in basement
frontyard


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

6 weeks- front and back yards and inside the house


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

bignick said:


> I started last weekend and hope to have everything built and up by this weekend. So i would say one week to do it all. Next year since i will have everything already built i would say a day or two.


Ahh - but you'll build new stuff next year!! 

Generally setup takes 4 to 6 weeks tear down and haul away about week...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

At least 2 weeks this year, but we built several new things. Then the village takes around 3 days at 5 hours a piece. The house usually a day and a half. Working about 8 hours.


----------

